# What has been your Maximum days in foal for a large Mini



## homefree21 (Mar 15, 2019)

OK, so my mini I purchased on 04/21/2018, she is with foal and she is about 38" tall. How many days have ya'll had your mini's go? Minimum she can be is 328 days and maximum 341 days. I calculated if she came into heat around April 08 (reason being, the kill pen got her from auction and they had a stud in with them so I figure around 2 weeks max she was with a stud.) I've read mini's usually go around 320 days not the normal full size horse 335-360 days. Would love to hear your experiences
The first image is yesterday 3/14
The second and third are from 3/10

!


----------



## chandab (Mar 15, 2019)

Minis actually have a much broader range than full-size horses, while the average is around 320 days; they can have viable foals as early as 290 days, but also go well over a year. With it being early in the season, she'll likely go longer.


----------



## madmax (Mar 18, 2019)

The longest gestation I experienced here was 362 days, producing a very developed colt, easy delivery. My usual was 323 days to 330 days.


----------



## homefree21 (Mar 18, 2019)

Oh my! 


chandab said:


> Minis actually have a much broader range than full-size horses, while the average is around 320 days; they can have viable foals as early as 290 days, but also go well over a year. With it being early in the season, she'll likely go longer.


Oh my! Its so difficult when you cant get within 3 feet of her to test her colostrum.


----------



## homefree21 (Mar 18, 2019)

madmax said:


> The longest gestation I experienced here was 362 days, producing a very developed colt, easy delivery. My usual was 323 days to 330 days.



Wow! What did he weigh!? Was she a larger or smaller mare? This poor girl looks misrable! Baby kicks and it shakes her whole body lol!

Also, did she keep getting larger? My mare seems to have stopped getting larger, although i think she would pop if she grew anymore lol.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 18, 2019)

How is she looking standing from behind? is the foal still riding sideways. I know how hard this is for you, but you are doing great


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Mar 19, 2019)

Take pictures every day for your own reference so that when in doubt you can look back. When she is very close to giving birth her belly will drop and her spine and hips will look more prominent. Pay the most attention to her butt just above her tail. Her tail ligaments will soften and that area will look sunk in.


----------



## madmax (Mar 19, 2019)

homefree21 said:


> Wow! What did he weigh!? Was she a larger or smaller mare? This poor girl looks misrable! Baby kicks and it shakes her whole body lol!
> 
> Also, did she keep getting larger? My mare seems to have stopped getting larger, although i think she would pop if she grew anymore lol.


 The mare was 32", had already had several foals, she did not get larger the last 2 weeks. The colt was well filled out for a newborn, I did not weigh him, he was 22", but was only 30 1/12" when he was mature. She popped him out, he jumped up and went for the milk bar and latched on right away, he was very smart in that regard, we kept saying he was well cooked and looked like a one month old foal.


----------



## baybeka (Mar 19, 2019)

My 2 mares last year went 331 and 333 days, I count from the last day they were breed.
Marco


----------



## homefree21 (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi aga


Ryan Johnson said:


> How is she looking standing from behind? is the foal still riding sideways. I know how hard this is for you, but you are doing great


Hi again Ryan, I just posted photos in my other thread you have responded to. She is still side lying, but her tail head is more prominant and she is starting to look malnurished in the rump. She is definatly not malnurished though lol! She is bagging up nicely though. I dont think shecwill go 365 days that would be another month if I count from the last day she was with a stud. Best part is I have no idea what she was bred with, just it was another mini.


----------



## homefree21 (Mar 19, 2019)

madmax said:


> The mare was 32", had already had several foals, she did not get larger the last 2 weeks. The colt was well filled out for a newborn, I did not weigh him, he was 22", but was only 30 1/12" when he was mature. She popped him out, he jumped up and went for the milk bar and latched on right away, he was very smart in that regard, we kept saying he was well cooked and looked like a one month old foal.


Lol! He was a well cooked baby!


----------



## homefree21 (Mar 21, 2019)

We have colostrum this morning dripping!


----------



## madmax (Mar 21, 2019)

Yea, anytime now! You are officially on mare stare!


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 21, 2019)

homefree21 said:


> View attachment 39836
> We have colostrum this morning dripping!


Exciting! Praying for an easy delivery. Hang in there!


----------



## homefree21 (Mar 21, 2019)

Yay, hope its during the day!


----------



## homefree21 (Mar 21, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## homefree21 (Mar 22, 2019)

We have a filly! Water broke at 11pm birthed at 11:10! it was so fast and perfect! i went out to check on her and her water broke in front of me! God was watching over her, I had to break the membrane and remove it but baby got a full 10 minutes lying with mom in part of the placenta before mom got up and broke the cord. I tried to let nature do as much as possible and only did as much as really needed. I let mama clean her but also gently toweled her off while lying there and helper her to get on her sternum so she could clear her lungs better. Toweled her off several times after they got up because the temps dropped to 36 degrees last night then just stood back so they could bond. She passed meconium at 2 am and 3 am. Then I went in and showered and slept lol! My husband has been away on business so I was alone and has been very stressful. Both are doing great this morning, she is taking short gulps of mama juice, Sunshine is just flowing with milk. Mama is staying right beside her and they are cuddling, snickering at each other just like they should. Thank you all for your help and support through this, I don't know what I would have done without y'all!


----------



## madmax (Mar 22, 2019)

Perfect! Congratulations!


----------



## Angela (Mar 23, 2019)

Congratulations! Great pictures! What a sweet baby!


----------



## homefree21 (Mar 23, 2019)

Thank you Angela! She has had complications but hoping we are on the other side now.


----------

